# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: اتصال دلفی و فایل اکسل دارای پسورد

## azygole

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان محترم
من مجبورم اطلاعات فایلهای اکسل رو به sqlserver تبدیل کنم.در دلفی با کد زیر ارتباطم با اکسل برقرار میشه:
ADOConnection1.ConnectionString:='Provider=Microso  ft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;Data Source=D:\Test.xlsx;Extended Properties="Excel 12.0;HDR=YES;"';

در این قسمت مشکلی ندارم اما بعضی از فایلهای من پسورد دارند. نمی دونم کجای این رشته پسورد رو اضافه کنم.در صورت امکان راهنماییم کنید.با تشکر

----------

